# How many of you are still pretty fearless?



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to have pretty close to zero fear about getting injured, and would do pretty large drops and such. I'm much more careful now, though every now and then I'll attempt something that I could possibly end up regretting afterwards haha.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I just got back into lots of MTBing after a some time off the regular ride schedule. I still rode but not too often. Over that time I lost my confidence. Now that I’m hitting the trails all the time I’m slowly getting back to going down and over things that I didn’t before. After I hit a drop or a rock face and I get faster at it over the next few rides I look back and think how boring my rides were before. I’ll probably never be as fearless as I was 30 years ago when I would go down hill as fast as I could get the bike to go on a hardtail with 60mm of front travel. I’ve also had some nasty moments that landed me with titanium plates holding my head together and multiple surgeries. That is what initially slowed me down. I was on the street and got hit by a car at 2:30 am while jumping off a concrete lip. Now I like to get the wheels in the air but I also enjoy the exercise of long rides on fire roads and blue trails, not something I cared that much about back in the day. So I have a balance of heart rate from the cadence and heart rate from the thrill.


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

What do you call someone with no fear?
An ambulance.
I'm older and wiser now. Besides, this is not the time to have to go to a hospital for anything. I just watch some Friday fails to get my fill these days.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I never was fearless.

I've been riding with folks half my age lately. I'm fearful for them. I never rode like they ride. But we also didn't have inspiring trail bikes that make them feel capable of cleaning anything.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

None of my fearless friends are capable of riding now.

An understanding of probability helps to keep you still in one piece.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Most people who know how I ride and some of the places I ski, think I am fearless. They are wrong. I am risk adverse. I know the limits of my body and my equipment and stay within those limits. I may stand out to others because at 71, I am in very good shape physically, not just for my age, but for any age and todays equipment is so much better I can ride and ski things I couldn't 40 years ago. Brakes are my friend. Crashing at speed is my enemy. Life is always a balancing act.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Rev Bubba said:


> Most people who know how I ride and some of the places I ski, think I am fearless. They are wrong. I am risk adverse. I know the limits of my body and my equipment and stay within those limits. I may stand out to others because at 71, I am in very good shape physically, not just for my age, but for any age and todays equipment is so much better I can ride and ski things I couldn't 40 years ago. Brakes are my friend. Crashing at speed is my enemy. Life is always a balancing act.


This is my universe, too. Although I'm "only" 67, I've been riding off-road bicycles since I was 32 and feel / believe / hope I've honed my skills. While age insures I'm no longer the first guy to the top of the mountain, I'm still in league with the first to the bottom.

I admit I'm beginning to think more about the wisdom of dialing it back. But just two years ago I did my first 6' drop - thrilling. I simply love playing Trail Tetris - a dangerous addiction, I admit. Wish me luck.
=sParty


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

52 and counting. I started scaling back about 5 years ago due to the thought of injury. Now I have slowed down due to minor physical aches and pains. If you suffer any chronic pains they can hinder you mentally & physically even on good days. I really don't miss smashing rock gardens or hitting jumps / drops as I now work the opposite of my youth trying to go faster uphill.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was never fearless, I rarely "on sight" anything that has more than minimal consequences for failure. Even when I rode my BMX bike off the roof of my mom's house when I was 20, I did it because I'd been thinking about that line for a long time and knew I could stick the landing.

When I see a challenging new feature or line I'll seldom ride it right away. Often, I'll go home and think about it for a while until I know how I want to ride it. Usually I end up going back with the sole purpose of mastering that feature and will session it until I do.

It's not lack of fear that lets me do what I do, it's overcoming that fear by planning and preparation. I'm _only_ 55 years old, but I still like hitting the high exposure lines and drops.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I am definitely not fearless, but I love overcoming fear and doing things that scare me. At 60 years old I have a pretty good sense of my capabilities and limitations. I only ride things that I know I have the skills for, and I often skip features I have done before if I am not feeling it that day. I don't do big drops, but steep rock rolls are still pretty fun.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Fearless. I have evolved from "bulletproof to healthy skeptism.
I evolved to a flat bar fitness bike. -gotta have that flat bar and thumb shifters.
Fuji 1.1D. Shimano 105. Solid enough to do some minor off pavement adventures, and any on pavement.
I ride solo as group rides are not my cup of tea.
*So motor vehicles are my nemesis. *I ride with lights and neon green jacket, daylight, on lesser traveled roads, sub-divisions and bike paths. I use a heart rate monitor for max fitness accountability. 55 years of riding-not being hit, but a lot of the usual stuff, dogs, my own crashes, vehicles ignoring the bike rider etc. etc.
I live in an area/state where bike riders are a slow moving *annoyance* to most vehicles not owned by bike or motor bike riders.


----------



## Silverfern (Oct 24, 2012)

Im probably coming from the other end , fear is the biggest thing holding me back , 

Im 58 , riding for about 7 years , took it up initially for fitness , that part has worked out perfectly , 

But i get nervous with features for the first time, , gap jumps are my biggest mental obstacle , drops im ok now


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

I’ve definitely stepped back from riding on the road. Now it’s just bike paths and dirt roads. 

I’d rather have more days of fun then risk it over an injury 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bykemike (May 25, 2019)

I've been riding bicycles and motorcycles all my life, I've always been cautious. I'm the guy that can't quite get rid of his "chicken strips" despite how radical my motorcycle is, I'm way more show than go most of the time. I am the high side of 71 and still do both all the time. I've had my share of crashes and injuries (had one a few hours ago on my 29'er) but I am still able to do the things I love the most , anything on two wheels. At one of my favorite riding areas I will walk the single and double diamonds a number of times and do them partially a to get a feeling for it. I am starting to cut back on my road riding , traffic scares me. I do ride the Blue Ridge Parkway every year but that is one of those rides I am not going to quit until I can't lift a leg, it means that much to me.

Like brother Revbubba, I am in better shape now than ever in my life and I am fixated on fitness as the gateway to continue doing what I love.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not fearless all the time but I have gone through a ridiculous variety of traumatic things and I survived. I know that no matter what happens in the future, I'll overcome that too. When I am fearless (or bold), I find I'm often driven by the need to prove people wrong. My personality is introverted and yet my career and athletic activities are competitive so I've worked hard to overcome my fears, grow as a person, and keep pushing till I find success. I'm not exactly sure where these notions came from, [It wasn't my parents because they encouraged me to succeed] or when they decided to grace my brain with their presence, but I do distinctly remember being pissed off at kids and teachers in school who told me I couldn't do this or that because I was female.

I've learned that belittling and condescending tones seems to fuel many women.  Additionally I'm a late bloomer for just about everything because of lack of opportunities but once I try something and I like it, I set regular goals and I stick with it until I overcome the mental and technical obstacles. Not sure if that's being fearless?


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

For me in my middle ages, bicycles are for enjoyable exercise. Clear my mind and get the heart rate up. The workout is the goal and is fun riding along on a bike. My first bike bought as an adult was a trike (Catrike) because you can't fall off of it. It seems pretty safe and still provides exercise. My Fatbike (Trek) is for snow and will be ridden casually through trails in the woods and farm tractor paths. I'm avoiding falls since the health benefits of bikes fade if I am seriously injured.

I remember street motorcycles were said about as, "you will crash. Just a matter of time." Dirt motorcycles and ATV were said about as, "you will hurt yourself. Just a matter of time." Both came true for me (upside down and wedging my legs under the ATV to press it off of me). I'm hoping the Fatbike isn't, "you will hurt yourself" type of exercise.


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

I demo'ed some new geometry, LT 29ers and I felt pretty fearless. Wow. Then I realized these new bikes are going to be bad for my health, so I got my son a new bike instead and went back to my oldie but goodie .


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

At 66 I am not fearless and to be honest, never was-----been riding all my life and was lucky enough to be in Mill Valley at the start of MB-------I am a good rider after all these years----probably better than most but my view today is I ride to ride another day. This notwithstanding I did get in a big crash at Demo Forest in Santa Cruz this year which cost me 6 weeks on the bike---so still not totally sensible


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

kabayan said:


> I demo'ed some new geometry, LT 29ers and I felt pretty fearless. Wow. Then I realized these new bikes are going to be bad for my health, so I got my son a new bike instead and went back to my oldie but goodie .


I just bought a new Epic Evo in September. I avoided anything with longer travel and higher capabilities so I wouldn't go flying down a hill far faster than I'm actually capable of. The Evo is better than I am but the shorter travel allows me to feel the speed more but it is still a very fast bike.


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

Silverfern said:


> Im probably coming from the other end , fear is the biggest thing holding me back ,
> 
> Im 58 , riding for about 7 years , took it up initially for fitness , that part has worked out perfectly ,
> 
> But i get nervous with features for the first time, , gap jumps are my biggest mental obstacle , drops im ok now


Yes, fear can be quite an obstacle! During 20 years of MTB coaching, I've studied the impact of fear and how we can use it to our advantage. Here is an article I wrote earlier this year with some tips that may be helpful.
Overcoming Fear When Mountain Biking (and using it to your advantage)


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

As an older rider I pick my spots carefully but still like to get scared. It's an educated decision based on decades of riding. Do or don't do and don't crash. There is nothing like that adrenalin rush when you send something.

I'm not quite the oldest to send the Chewy line in Sedona this month







but probably close at #2.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't bounce as well as I used to...

I'm fearless when it comes to mileage on MTB, gravel or other rides but tend to hang back and let others hit the more challenging drops and technical trail features. Recovering from injuries takes longer in my 50's than it used to. I'd rather have an error free ride and hit it again multiple times each week than get fat sidelined and waiting to heal.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

rockman said:


> As an older rider I pick my spots carefully but still like to get scared. It's an educated decision based on decades of riding. Do or don't do and don't crash. There is nothing like that adrenalin rush when you send something.
> 
> I'm not quite the oldest to send the Chewy line in Sedona this month
> View attachment 1908863
> but probably close at #2.


That looks damn steep viewing it from here at my computer screen--can't imagine how steep it looks from your point of view!


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I've also never been fearless but I have done lots of risky things in my life. Now, I skip any kind of big drop or jump, I walk many of the rocky sections I used to ride, and I'm a very little bit slower downhill. At 72, I cannot afford another serious injury that would cost me another year of activity.

Last January, I hooked a ski tip on something under the snow on a solo tour in the Lassen Volcanic National Park area. It spun me around and destroyed my right hip. For months, all I could do was to ride slowly at high cadence on the local flats. I couldn't even walk more than a few hundred feet.

After trying non surgical healing and enjoying two months of virus, I finally got my hip replaced in late October. Now, I'm back on the exercise bike and missing riding, hiking, and skiing a huge lot. In a month or so, It'll be back on the bike for local farm roads and back to the trails in a couple more months.

The point of this is that I've missed an entire year of activity due to a risky activity (solo backcountry skiing) and that may represent 10 or 20 percent of my remaining years doing these things! A bad fall with a replaced hip could mean not even walking well again, never mind jumping and hucking. We all love this sport and our other sports too much to risk it all for a four foot drop. I'll be riding again on our local trails cut expect to see me wimp out a lot more than I used to. This year has been an education of the wrong variety! 

Keep riding and have fun, but remember, we're not indestructible and the next fall you take could be the end of mountain biking. Old folks break much more easily and heal much slower. 

Be safe out there, just not too safe.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldn't say fearless but I still try things that most folks I ride with won't. Steep rollers especially. I'm a little more cautious with bigger drops but will still do them (up to a point). Never was very good at big gap jumps so probably won't progress into feeling comfortable on those at my age (59) but I'd like to get better at them.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Fearless is relative. When I was younger my work colleagues thought I was crazy and fearless, while the bunch of guys I hung out with on weekends thought I was a total chickenshit (and compared to them I was). Now I'm a total chickenshit compared to the guy I was in my 30s - and my retired former colleagues probably still think I'm crazy and fearless. It's a wide spectrum.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

If fearlessness is a measure of stupidity, on a scale of one to ten, I’m a seven or an eight, though on the rare occasion I’ll push it to a nine but that doesn’t always go well.

I am the stoopidest rider I know 🙄


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> I'm fearless when it comes to mileage on MTB, gravel or other rides but tend to hang back and let others hit the more challenging drops and technical trail features.


This. I'll roll off solo into the hills with only a vague notion of where I'm going, to remote places often without cell coverage. I know others would think that's "fearless", and I wouldn't argue with those who say it's "stupid", but it's a style of riding I remain comfortable with headed into my 7th decade - I don't outride my water, I'm a pretty good trailside mechanic and have jury-rigged my way out of more than one major breakdown, and I can (and have) walked an awful damn long way when I couldn't solve the problem. But huck even a small gap jump? Never!


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys--sounds like we're all over the place, that's great!

I guess when I get down to it.... I'm more of a "trail rider" at this stage in my life. I do still like to navigate some technical stuff, but for the most part, just single track trails with a few obstacles and small drops here and there.


----------



## kellybee (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm 58 and have been riding a looong time. I ride mostly with guys in their 30's and early 40's who aren't all that adventurous. I still like to blast technical stuff (and still can). But the funnest and scariest thing has been riding with my 12 yr-old that likes to do jumps and drops. 
It's been so much fun to watch him grow and honestly, see him go off stuff that scares the crap out of me. So, I've been watching lots of how-to YouTube vids and going off things a little more cautiously (which isn't always better) and schooling him on the single-track.
Right now with the COVID situation I'm trying to stay out of the ER. I think.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I broke my clavicle (again) a month after turning 64. I have not been back on pavement since. I had given up road bikes a few years ago, but still had an urban commuter that bucked me off. When I got back on my mountain bike with the 2.3" tires it seemed really sketchy. So I got out my 4" tire beach bike single speed and rode most of the summer that way. Once I got used to riding again I went back to the mountain bike in the fall and am fine with it, but want to go to a 3" tire setup. I am fearless on my snow bike with 4.6" tires. But it is easy to be fearless when you can barely get up over 7 mph.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I wouldnt say I'm fearless but I do have to remind myself I'm 50 now and not in my 20s racing DH. I still can ride any terrain but dont catch air. My biggest dumb thing is riding solo in remote areas.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

milehi said:


> I wouldnt say I'm fearless but I do have to remind myself I'm 50 now and not in my 20s racing DH. I still can ride any terrain but dont catch air. My biggest dumb thing is riding solo in remote areas.


I've preferred solo rides in very remote areas forever. I lived in Alaska and did some risky things in my thirties. I am 65 now and still do solo remote rides, but I have a Garmin rescue beacon. I would have to screw up badly and the goal is to never get in a situation where I would need it. The embarrassment of being rescued is deterrent enough, let alone cost, although I buy helicopter insurance too. I can text from anywhere on the planet. Its only $26 a month for the subscription. Don't fear the solo!


----------



## bykemike (May 25, 2019)

I did an endo the other day, descending a short, steep sandy wash out leading down to a beach, couldn't have been more than 5' drop in 20 ft.

There was a root in the upper part of the wash out, figured it was small enough to just smash down and keep going. I was over the bars and on my back in an instant and didn't know WTF happened. After I was up and moving, feeling a little in shock because of a left shoulder injury, more rotator cuff issues it appears but at least no broken bones or a neck.

It will be a few weeks or so to get back to being able to work without pain, not much strength in my arm right now. Not the first time at all, usually it has been KTM dirt bikes.

At 71 though, the healing is bound to be a way off. I still work my own business, but still have to produce. Starting to rethink my choice of recreational activities though. I love off road biking but I will be wary now, maybe overly cautious and that is how you get hurt, ah the choices we have to make in life!


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I rode BMX as a kid taking all sort of risks, ripping down stairs or off ledges etc. Took a break during the college days and rode MTB a couple times a year on some green trails (didn't know the there was an elaborate trail system near my home). Got back into MTB about 5yrs ago and I feel like I'm back in my BMX days. 

Yeah, there is definitely more fear that keeps me from hitting some features right away but it doesn't stop me from hitting them eventually when I think I'm ready for it... then I look for the next big feature I need to hit. Slower progress but I think I'm taking more calculated risks. At my age, I know better when not to hit some drops etc when I'm not feeling it that day compared to my youth when I would hit them regardless and end up crashing badly.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I just realised I'm fearless.

No fear of scorn. I don't give a damn about what anyone else thinks if I jump off and walk a section. 

That's probably why I'm still riding at this age.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Velobike said:


> I just realised I'm fearless.
> 
> No fear of scorn. I don't give a damn about what anyone else thinks if I jump off and walk a section.
> 
> That's probably why I'm still riding at this age.


haha I hear ya. I will confess.... it does bug me now when I walk a steep downhill with some sort of major drop that 10 years ago I would've done over and over. Ah well, such is life.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not fearless and proud! 58 yo and riding as fast and hard as I can, always.

About 98% of my riding, I'm on the trails rsd. If you see me airborne, twisting and whipping, that just means a really bad crash is about to happen. 

IMO, there's no shame getting off the bike to clear something above your skill set.

What I'm most afraid of is being injured and dependent on others. Not fair to them and selfish on my part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

It's all relative I guess. Some may think (well, most of my non-biking friends) I'm nuts for riding or racing on certain trails or routes. 

My harder-core biking friends may consider me a lightweight on some of those same trails or routes. 

I try to keep it within my limit, but still can hammer on fairly sketch stuff or steep road descents.


----------



## Silverfern (Oct 24, 2012)

Crankout said:


> It's all relative I guess. Some may think (well, most of my non-biking friends) I'm nuts for riding or racing on certain trails or routes.
> 
> My harder-core biking friends may consider me a lightweight on some of those same trails or routes.
> 
> I try to keep it within my limit, but still can hammer on fairly sketch stuff or steep road descents.


im pretty similar , show photos going off waist high drop offs to non mtb friends and family , and they think a near 60 year old doing that is crazy 

but out on the trails im very tame compared to other guys my age , im very safe and conservative to be honest


----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm trying to find the sensible balance, I still like going fast but I'm skipping the big drops and skinnies and crap like that. I don't want to spend half a season off the bike healing if I can help it. It takes too damn long to get back in pedalling condition with any time off these days.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm still new at mtb so I'm pretty fearless/stupid. Really more stupid, I know I shouldn't hit the brakes at the top of a rock feature but I do occasionally and I pay for it. Last week I was riding with a very fit biker friend on his first mtb ride in a decade. He saw me go over the handlebars and he later told me he was timid after watching that. I do feel bad that my stupidity got inside his head.

My girlfriend got me some armor for Christmas so I'm hoping to get less dings. Or maybe it'll have the opposite effect and make me feel invincible...we'll see.


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

I've really noticed purposely slowing down the past few years. With major back and shoulder injuries, then broken ribs in 19, 2020 was a lot more laid back. I realize my mortality now that I'm in my 50's and time off the bike sucks since I need the mental reprieve riding gives me


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not fearless, far from it and never have been. People who don't MTB and know that I do, somehow think I am though. I'm more fearful of injury than ever at 55 but still kind of ride the edge of my speed and technical ability because it is fun! Sometimes it bites me.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I am not any less fearless as I used to be but I am not fearful of getting injured because if I am worried of getting injured I should not be mountain biking.
I think that makes sense...........
However I try to be a bit smarter, take my time, try to avoid the real stupid stuff and I am fine walking a section, so I can ride another day!
One has to remember that : Mountain bike is inherently a dangerous sport.

I am at a point of my life that I am comfortable with myself that if I am not confident with what is in front of me, then I stop and walk it........or I go back a bit and get a better run at it.
The one thing I do is avoid is gap jumps.......it is one of those aspects that I never practiced a lot. I started riding in the late 80's and the North Shore was more techy, rough single track, which you either loved or hated. On little to no suspension.......
Most of my problems start when the rubber left the ground. LOL
Also I am still recovering from surgery and love the fact I have no aching pain in my shoulder.
Cheers,
K


----------



## mgarritson (Aug 16, 2019)

Personally, I've always maintained a little fear, but have always ridden the big stuff. Been riding since 1989 and am only 51, but took a ten year hiatus after just getting burned out on the sport. I picked up a new bike in June 2019 and am now three deep, loving the sport again. 

I had two big crashes within three weeks of each other this year, which made me (and my wife) realize I just shouldn't be riding like I did fifteen years ago. So, these days, I'm definitely not as fearless as I used to be. I try to keep my riding at 85% or so, but regularly forget that number until my bike kindly reminds me with a near-miss crash. Even at 85%, you can still really get after it. Such a blast!


----------



## bykemike (May 25, 2019)

I went riding 2 days ago for my first off road since I crashed 3 weeks ago. It was I place I have ridden many times and it was a weekday so I wasn't feeling pressure to speed up.

It was the best afternoon I've had in a while, great weather and the trail was in perfect condition. I was careful, at first, to the point my caution was going to get me hurt so I picked it up after the first four miles and everything felt much better. This is an area where I have always done every bridge (all fairly easy stuff) but I am walking them right now. It has taken me many days of PT to get my shoulder moving a bit better and I would hate to undo all that .

It helps that I am still in pain on my left side, it keeps me reminded of what can happen. Most all of my recreation time centers around bicycling, road and off road and I don't think I'm giving it up anytime soon.

Where I was: Moses Creek Photos (singletracks.com)


----------



## trapperK2 (Jul 20, 2005)

I ride solo most of the time and I tend to seek out more remote wilderness areas to ride. Cell reception is usually not great. I have never really injured myself to the point I needed help but think about it occasionally. I hear about the very rare instances where some dude was just riding along and fell just the right way and... sometimes that **** gets in my head but not for long. I don't do big gap jumps where I ride but the trails are pretty technical and some of the descents reach speeds of 25+ on tight single track. I have talked to friends who say that their wife would never let them ride where I go alone. I just keep quite and nod my head. But inside I am like WTF?


----------



## Onegear3619 (Jul 23, 2014)

Had a hip replaced in early 2020 was back on the mtb bike in about 3 months, road bike in about 3 weeks. Was very cautious on mtb and noticed I was falling over in some uphill technical stuff. If you think about being cautious while riding I feel its dangerous and you might as well walk that section. Best not to think to much.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

trapperK2 said:


> I ride solo most of the time and I tend to seek out more remote wilderness areas to ride. Cell reception is usually not great. I have never really injured myself to the point I needed help but think about it occasionally. I hear about the very rare instances where some dude was just riding along and fell just the right way and... sometimes that **** gets in my head but not for long. I don't do big gap jumps where I ride but the trails are pretty technical and some of the descents reach speeds of 25+ on tight single track. I have talked to friends who say that their wife would never let them ride where I go alone. I just keep quite and nod my head. But inside I am like WTF?


I have really good life and health insurance, really that's all you can do to protect your family.

I struggle with the idea that getting old equates to being safer, as if wisdom makes me less interested in taking chances.

If anything, better bike tech and lots of ride time make me safer than I ever was in my youth.

The reality is that I ride bikes for the adrenaline and the fitness, minus the adrenaline and it's just exercise.

I ride faster downhill than any of my buddies, all of whom are good riders, even my son in law struggles to keep up.

I ride Guerilla Gravity bikes, their mantra is: "I like goin fast"

No truer words ever applied ?


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

I was never that fast anyway--never could keep up that well with people in better shape/better skilled than me. I was typically very good at navigating the technical stuff though, more so or at least as well as the people I rode with most of the time. I'm 58, and don't have any desire to spend an afternoon in the ER, and dealing with months of PT. That's not to say I can't have fun mtb'ing, I do. But I definitely don't take the risks I used to. I get an adrenaline rush just being out in the outdoors, taking in the sunshine with Pikes Peak overlooking me, and dirt underneath me. I don't have to go flying off cliffs for adrenaline.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

ravewoofer said:


> What I'm most afraid of is being injured and dependent on others. Not fair to them and selfish on my part.


Oh, fear of injury is pretty much 100% of why I won't do things now that I used to do. I really don't want to be slung up in a cast, having to go through phys therapy, etc. I'm not really fearful of the crash--I'm fearful of the impact to me *after *the crash.


----------



## croft (Aug 24, 2013)

Probably not as fearful as I should be , when I ride with younger riders I'm always surprised how many can't do drops or tech downhills with out crashing .


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Just broke the glenoid in my r shoulder. CT scan today, surgery next week... Luckily, it's fairly painless and there doesn't seem to be much tissue damage. I also had bursitis that was looking like it was going to require surgery anyways. 

My injuries have been the result of a lack of judgement, not exceeding my abilities. Last two have been r shoulder injuries from obstacles in the apex of a corner. One, a rock that suddenly pivoted and gave way as soon as my tire hit it, sending the wheel sideways very quickly. Most recently a root I thought I'd go right over but it turns out I did not go over at all, it turned my wheel 90 degrees and ejected me down the hill. These were both on easier trails, relatively... 

I think it's good to be cautious, but man... sometimes $hit just happens. IMO it's important not to take it as a personal failure. NOBODY manages to reach a high level mt biking without injury and even top level riders make mistakes, crash and sustain injuries. If you ride a bike you need to make peace with it, otherwise it can get to be a massive mental block due to trauma.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

57 love getting air and hit the features often. Freak mishap on gravel bike and broke 5 bones im just now healing from and started riding again. All the mnt bike fun never hurt me, damned paved trail and speed and I get wiped out when a buddy side swiped me


----------



## cat3shark (Feb 4, 2021)

I am fearless watching others, than just go around said feature...


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Colo Springs E said:


> I used to have pretty close to zero fear about getting injured, and would do pretty large drops and such. I'm much more careful now, though every now and then I'll attempt something that I could possibly end up regretting afterwards haha.


Knowing I don't heal as fast as I used to, I typically ride remote areas where it's going to be a while before any help arrives, and it's most likely going to be a very expensive helicopter ride out, both wheels stay on the ground. Major wipeouts aren't an option. Period. Being hospitalized with all the COVID craziness still going on makes me think twice about the "stunts" I pull on the trail as well.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

i started cycling seriously late in life with the goal of getting healthy. I take some calculated risks, but a serious injury would mean little or no exercise for an extended period of time. This would actually be counterproductive to one of my goals for mountain biking. Crashes can still happen though


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

The nice part of having ridden mountain bikes for 34 years is that I've learned some skills along the way so that even riding at 90% most of the time still keeps me entertained. Also, since newer bikes such as my Ibis HD4 are FAR more capable than my mid-90s Kona Explosif hardtail, riding at 90% is actually quite a bit faster than I used to ride.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

I am going to be 53 this year and after buying used dh bike a couple years ago, I am riding better and hitting bigger things than I have over the last 20 years of riding. But I feel like I am always on the edge of crashing and hurting myself badly. That scares me, though I love the rush of clearing a nice gap or table and how smooth it feels when it goes well. I wish I would have had this confidence years ago because it would have made a lot of my rides more enjoyable, judging from how much fun I am having now.

After breaking my arm on A-Line last summer on an OTB, I had to re-evaluate things. I went back to Whistler after a couple months of recovery but I was so tentative that I felt like I had regressed back to a novice rider. I no longer could lead my kids (who were 14 and 12 years old) down the trail. Hell, I couldn't even keep up with them. I was feeling better and more confident by the last day but still not as strong as I was pre-crash.

I hope that I can regain my confidence for the upcoming season and hit the parks again with my boys. Just need reps on some trails early on and not to dwell on it. I know what I did wrong to cause the crash and it was a lapse in proper technique. 

I do have to say that the bikes now allow for a certain amount of bravery compared to the older ones. Long travel 29er's with slacker head angles are confidence inspiring.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I did a lot of stupid **** racing motorcycles for many years and flat wish I could take it back. 4 ICU stays, 20+ broken bones, 5 injury surgeries. At 49, my body is smashed. Truly wish I could talk to my youthful self. The last big one at 39 nearly wheelchaired me and did make me 1" shorter, that one put the true fear in me.

As a result, I'm pretty darn risk averse. Also I started riding bikes at 43 so don't have all that experience, but I sure love it! But ya know, I'm progressing and the right 8' drop is within my scope and has been done.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Fearlessness implies complete control.

Riding out of control is just plain stupid.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Fearlessness implies complete control.
> 
> Riding out of control is just plain stupid.


Well stated.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I swear I keep hitting bigger drops wherever I can find them. I'll go for it on stuff that used to scare the daylights out of me. I guess I figure I've lived a pretty full life by this point...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Fearlessness implies complete control.
> 
> Riding out of control is just plain stupid.


Riding out of control is the cause of a crash, but right before you lost control you were in control, so I'm not sure your comment makes much sense.

The idea that losing control is because someone was doing something stupid, I'm not sure that's a fair way to describe something you wouldn't do.

It's all a calculated risk, some folks are more risk adverse than others, it's not stupidity on their part just because you're not willing take the risk.

I've been riding bikes on trails since the early seventies, I've been injured a lot, and yet I still ride hard and I still take chances; I also still get hurt.

If I couldn't ride the way I do, I'm not sure riding would have the same appeal.

I plan on riding like a boss as long as I can ?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I grew up idolizing Evel Knievel. Big long jumps BMX'g. Finally broke my leg on a really high jump. Landed in the pedal down, knee locked position. Split my knee and femar straight up, but I didn't fall. I landed it big time. I just couldn't put weight on it when I stopped. Had some big endo's riding motoX over the years. Broken wrists, neck, ribs, torn ACL, etc. I figure I had my glory days early in my life. Big risk taker with a list of broken bones that started a long friendship with my orthopedic surgen. Plus I'm 6'7 and 230 lbs now with one leg slightly shorter than the other due to a leg injury???, but ....I can still fly in control when I want. I just have to remind my old self to "go around it dude...."


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

I was road racing, some flat tracking motorcycles until a few years ago, I pretty much ride and race exactly like before. But I never been into crazy freeride or looney downhill. But on a xc course or similar we are on. I also keep practicing drops and things like that. Plenty of crashes racing motorcycles, pretty lucky only one broken collar bone.


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

Sick of rehab... no pun intended.


----------



## ilanarama (May 20, 2010)

I am definitely much less fearless than I used to be (after a number of wrecks and the discovery that I've got osteopenia and brittle bones, which I'm rebuilding with meds but are still more likely to break than they used to be before I hit menopause) I found myself unclipping from my clipless pedals going into technical stuff, which meant, duh, that I didn't have the grip and power to go through the technical stuff. So...I bought platforms. I'm already feeling a lot better about tackling things that I'm not completely confident on cleaning, so I think it was a good idea.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

4 months ago I was the first comment on this post. Since then I can say my fear level is the same but my abilities are much better. As my abilities and confidence increased what I’m riding has grown too. I’m now riding black trails that I didn’t think I would be riding and really enjoying the challenges. I feel like I’m pushing my envelope the same mentally but physically it’s definitely bigger.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Getting on towards 55 now and I dunno, I think I'm doing okay. I've got Strava data for all my rides going back to 2012, thousands and thousands of miles of riding all-told, and it's not too depressing. Definitely slower by a minute or two on the steeper long sustained climbs, especially on my singlespeeds (being 20 pounds overweight doesn't help either). Definitely a bit more cautious on some of those steep and exposed traps in Sedona, but still riding them all (sometimes with a bit of practice, a mulligan or two). But honestly, I'm faster than ever on the enduro-y fast downhill stuff on my "new" (2017) hardtail midfat Fuse. No doubt, the bike's geo, tires, front suspension, dropper post, etc have contributed to this currently positive state of affairs. But I like to think 3 decades of riding experience, especially on my much beloved local trails, has too (I believe an abiding familiarity with the terrain keeps the fear factor at bay). Case in point (not to brag...too much) but I'm pretty stoked on my time last week in Stage 1 of our little local Strava COVID "social distancing" raceseries... Put down a 14:22 on the 3.2 mile, 1200 foot (-7%) jumbly volcanic singletrack descent, placing me in the top 10 overall and, for now anyway, making me the fastest in the 45-54 age group. I've got another week to try it again before it closes prior to Stage 2 opening up. I think I can get under 14 minutes, provided I don't eat 5h!t, which is always a possibility, no matter your age or the rate at which you're descending.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Did a big endo on a steep downhill turn a few days ago. I wanted to try to make this hairpin turn that drops about 10' in about 8'. I usually put my left foot down and slide it like a moto turn, which works. But there is a high line people hit which would probably allow you to make it. Big commitment. I gave it my 40% by whimping out half way through the turn. I did a front tire wheelie for about 15' and then face planted on a powdery dirt down slope. I was wearing my GoPro on a Chesty mount and basically landed straight on it. Just smashed the Gopro and left a black and blue impression in my sternum. I also managed to bust my dropper post lever off with my knee and thigh which left a few marks I got it all on the GoPro! No broken bones. Whipped my little Park Tool multi-tool out of my pocket, spun my front brake lever around and straighten out my bars. Just tied the dropper lever around my brake hoses and hit the next jump. There was dirt jammed between my forehead and my helmet, plus my left ear was full of dirt GoPro gave me a great replacement deal I couldn't pass up. Rode 18 miles yesterday with the wife and felt fine. Just trail riding mostly.
So even at 58, 6'-7 and 230 lbs. I still bounce a little


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

While I don't think i am necessarily any more or less fearless, I am probably a bit more careful. I have definitely made some good progression in the last few years. I've hit bigger drops at 53 than I was when I was 35. Started hitting some tabletops/gap jumps and starting to clear them too!!! I've always been reasonably fast on the downhills and shorter segments and typically top few folks on a daily basis on some of the popular strava segments(as long as they are mostly downhill...lol.) at 215 lbs I am not a fast climber, but can hammer some of the shorter ones and I carry the mo' going down.


----------



## Lou_D (Feb 25, 2013)

Had one of my knees replaced back in 2018. That has made me a little more cautious than I used to be. I don't do any crazy jumps or drops. Still love to rip the downhills though.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm a couple weeks for 60,
did drop the hammer 2 weeks ago,
I mountain unicycle 
and feel if I'm not pushing the limit , will the tires hold , can i do this , then why bother, saying that read my post " Oucheee" I might have to back off some to many injuries


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

kabayan said:


> I demo'ed some new geometry, LT 29ers and I felt pretty fearless. Wow. Then I realized these new bikes are going to be bad for my health, so I got my son a new bike instead and went back to my oldie but goodie .


Is your oldie but goodie a 26 incher? Back in 2009, my bike was a full suspension 26 incher full suspension Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX with a much shorter wheelbase than what has become the modern standard. It was an absolute blast. I should never have let it go. Stopped riding for nine years due to health issues. In 2017 I missed it so much, I went out and got a long travel 27.5 trail bike with a much longer wheelbase. I figured I would be better off on a full suspension as I grew older. Sometimes it feels ike a monster. 26 inchers are hard to find now. I am considering a 26 inch hardtail mtn. bike, but I'm concerned that replacement tires or other parts are going to become harder to find not so far down the road, and that a hardtail might bounce me around like a basketball and beat up on my 60+ year old body. Please excuse my ranting.


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

PattD said:


> I've really noticed purposely slowing down the past few years. With major back and shoulder injuries, then broken ribs in 19, 2020 was a lot more laid back. I realize my mortality now that I'm in my 50's and time off the bike sucks since I need the mental reprieve riding gives me


Hope you are doing well. At 65, I still ride my mtn. bike, but on many days I leave the bike at home and walk/hike on the longest steepest trails I can find to maintain some aerobic capacity that I used to get solely from biking. Hope this helps.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Colo Springs E said:


> I used to have pretty close to zero fear about getting injured, and would do pretty large drops and such. I'm much more careful now, though every now and then I'll attempt something that I could possibly end up regretting afterwards haha.


I'm highly fearful...lol...I don't want to see the inside of an ER wearing my MTB gear. I ride pretty fast [for me] and tackle hard features [for me], but I do it with an eye to not getting hurt. If I am not feeling on top of my game or trail conditions are bad I'll dial things back. I'd rather occasionally walk a feature or take a ride around than end up hurt and miss a lot of riding.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I need a certain amount of adrenaline to get into the flow zone. I discovered if I rode too pussylike my injury count increases. Also my risk adverse buddies are not less injured than my risk taking buddies. 

So riding easier tracks is not actually the answer for less injury. Infact the easier tracks often provide the worst injuries. they are typically faster and faster = worse injury if you crash.

Out of my mate analysis the least injured dudes were the guys who still hit the features, have the skill and are going pretty fast but arent at the bleeding edge of fast speed/sillynesd. That's where I position myself.

I went through a real pussy stage in my early 40's. I pussy pussying out of lots of features and didn't like the pussy me. So I went through a mental exercise to remove the fear. I successfully removed said fear. Most of which was mostly incorrectly perceived risk rather than understanding actual risk. 

Once I re-aligned my brain to comprehend actual risk I stepped that crazy back up.

To me now it it is not about being too scared to ride something. Fear is not factored in at all. If I want to ride it i will. 



Now it's more about a risk/reward calculation in my mind. 

If I perceive the risk is too high for the reward I wont to the feature.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

plummet said:


> I need a certain amount of adrenaline to get into the flow zone. I discovered if I rode too pussylike my injury count increases. Also my risk adverse buddies are not less injured than my risk taking buddies.
> 
> So riding easier tracks is not actually the answer for less injury. Infact the easier tracks often provide the worst injuries. they are typically faster and faster = worse injury if you crash.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%

Perceived risk is often imaginary and based on catastrophizing due to trauma from previous injuries. IMO, part of being human is overcoming trauma and I think mtb is a great gift in this regard.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm afraid to get married. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

WHALENARD said:


> I'm afraid to get married.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Be afraid... be very afraid......

Make sure you get a video of getting married.
Then when you are sick of married life you can play the video in reverse, watch yourself give the ring back, walk backwards out of the church jump in the car and fark off......


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I still get scared but I’m riding bigger and more advanced terrain than I used to.

Maybe it’s like that old quote about how it never gets easier, you just go faster. It never gets less scary, you just go bigger.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Nat said:


> I still get scared but I’m riding bigger and more advanced terrain than I used to.
> 
> Maybe it’s like that old quote about how it never gets easier, you just go faster. It never gets less scary, you just go bigger.


Indeed, I never would have tried this in my 40s. Rode the chewy line off Hangover at 58.9 and now at 60 I still think I would do it again. But, it's not so much the risk-reward factor has changed, rather the bikes have gotten that much better. I do get frustrated, however, with ridings buds that refuse to progress their skills.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

plummet said:


> Make sure you get a video of getting married.


The GoPro effect makes marriage look like all sunshine and wildflowers but in reality it's really dangerous and can kill you.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Fearless due to better brakes, dropper post and increased traction with quality suspension. So the "pucker effect" has actually decreased over time with increased quality equipment. That said, I prefer to be injury free, and at 64 years old (coming Feb 3rd), not a bad choice!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

As I age, Ive slowed on the climbs but sped up on the DH.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> I'm afraid to get married.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Dude, getting married is painless, staying married can be painful 😆


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So this being fearless thing, I see it more as a “stupidity” thing, I mean who would risk their arse for no practical benefit?

So I think I’m at least as stoopid now as I was as a teen, or so says my body 🙄


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

I ride more harder/smarter now than 30 years ago.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> So this being fearless thing, I see it more as a “stupidity” thing, I mean who would risk their arse for no practical benefit?
> 
> So I think I’m at least as stoopid now as I was as a teen, or so says my body 🙄


It's all relative to skill level. Is a pro hitting a 50ft gap he can clean every time more stupid than a newbie hitting a 5ft gap he doesn't have the skill for?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Dude, getting married is painless, staying married can be painful


Yeahbutt, I feel like one leads to the other. Which is scary. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> So this being fearless thing, I see it more as a “stupidity” thing, I mean who would risk their arse for no practical benefit?
> 
> So I think I’m at least as stoopid now as I was as a teen, or so says my body 🙄


There's obviously a practical benefit, otherwise why ride?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> So this being fearless thing, I see it more as a “stupidity” thing, I mean who would risk their arse for no practical benefit?
> 
> So I think I’m at least as stoopid now as I was as a teen, or so says my body


Fun.. Thrill...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Dude, getting married is painless....


Have you been to a modern-day wedding extravaganza lately?!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Colo Springs E said:


> I used to have pretty close to zero fear about getting injured, and would do pretty large drops and such. I'm much more careful now, though every now and then I'll attempt something that I could possibly end up regretting afterwards haha.


In my 60th year I did one each of bike and ski air time I regretted. Many associates still think I'm fearless or crazy because they have a sedentary life style but I do have more caution.

Picture I live near a brewery biergarten where we host rides to trailhead from there. For the above one evening was a bunch of us late 40s to early 60s all getting some form or combo of blood, concussion and/or broken bike parts. We scare some of the roadies and Harley riders or get a WTH response even when we don't all get hurt. It's all a more funny scene when we're safety from being hit on or entertaining for the younger women or others' wives who join.


----------



## Notyetman (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m 58 and for 2022 I bought a Transition Spur (actually get in May). A short travel, very light down county bike. I want to be able to do climbs well and still do some jumps. And lift it easily. Lol. My current bike is a Norco Sight. i used to follow my son on almost every jump but he just turned 21 and is fearless. I’m more fearful now. In the fall of 2020 and into the spring of 2021, a disease had struck me where I could barely move and often couldn’t move my arms and legs and was in extreme pain every day for months. Lost 40 lbs. I’m better now and on meds but a bit more fragile. I think the Spur will suit all my needs until I get an ebike maybe in 8 years? I’m still going to ride hardish and downhill. My 19 year old daughter really likes downhilling so wanting to spend as much time with her as I can I will be too.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm 56 and I think I've always had a pretty healthy dose of fear (some would claim otherwise) so I don't really do anything differently than I ever have.


----------



## Skispiggy (12 mo ago)

Hmmm. I'm 53. I remember talking about fear to one of my best mates, years ago. I said to him, "Muzz, are you ever scared?" His answer,"nup. Are you Jim?" My answer, "no. Odd huh?".
Now this is not strictly speaking true. I've always feared jumps. Always. It could be that I broke my leg really badly 25 years ago jumping wind surfing. Or maybe I would have been scared of jumps anyway. Who knows.

Anyway. I still have no fear for anything other than bigger gap jumps. I won't jump more than a four meter gap. I just don't see the danger vs fun benefit. But they still scare me. Also, I've only ever been attracted to difficult, technical riding. So I'm never going really really fast. It's just not possible.


----------



## Cheeze Wheelie (May 24, 2004)

My mind is pretty quiet while riding, and I've been accused of having ice water flowing through my veins when it comes to taking risks. But i constantly wrestle with fear and anxiety. Not so much the acute fear I used to get in MX when trying to clear a 70 foot triple for the first time, but more of a nagging anxiety between rides where I ponder the risks and rewards of MTB. Then I get on my bike and it all goes away.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

i find myself preparing more and getting more mentally focused for bigger features these days than in my younger days where I would just say "screw it" and try clearing a new jump or drop or whatever kind of feature.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

@Colo Springs E my follow up would be some probably think I'm crazy and fearless for still riding (bikes and skis) expert terrain but internally and staring at 63rd birthday I know I've aged out to some extent and that's come on more in the past year.

There's a jump line on my own trail system (I'm a trail steward) I don't do anymore. In low light my eyes cannot process things as well. It isn't anything I feel too bad about. I'll take a bypass or b line for some things where I know the risk of injury is not worth it. Multi-focal glasses can aggravate matters but it's showing up where balance is not as good as it used to be.

It can be a bummer to know age is happening but I still have lots of fun. On a ride yesterday the 67 and 63 year olds did a lot of waiting for two guys 12 and 19 years younger.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bitflogger said:


> @Colo Springs E my follow up would be some probably think I'm crazy and fearless for still riding (bikes and skis) expert terrain but internally and staring at 63rd birthday I know I've aged out to some extent and that's come on more in the past year.
> 
> There's a jump line on my own trail system (I'm a trail steward) I don't do anymore. In low light my eyes cannot process things as well. It isn't anything I feel too bad about. I'll take a bypass or b line for some things where I know the risk of injury is not worth it. Multi-focal glasses can aggravate matters but it's showing up where balance is not as good as it used to be.
> 
> It can be a bummer to know age is happening but I still have lots of fun. On a ride yesterday the 67 and 63 year olds did a lot of waiting for two guys 12 and 19 years younger.


I'm just here to add the sound of raucous applause to this.
<put your ear close to your computer... hear me clappin'>
=sParty


----------

